# 360 Vs. PS3



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

I realize we have very little PS3 fans and a lot of 360 folks, so the answers I'm gonna get will be biased, but I'll try anyway...

Now that I have a stable gig, I will potentially have enough money for either a 360 or PS3 by Christmastime.  What console should I get?  I am learning toward 360, because of Banjo and stuff, but then again, PS3 plays PS2 games... which is a HUGE plus for me.

And all the failure rates for 360 have me really, really worried.

I mean... look:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UQAUWW/ref=s9subs_c2_at1-rfc_g1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1TFBHJ81NW0G16S6TZ7T&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=278240301&pf_rd_i=507846

Look at all the 1 star reviews.  You'd think they're all from 2006 or 2007, but no, some are as recent as June.  And some were even posted by folks from my state.  Doesn't instill a lot of confidence in me, y'know?

If I was guaranteed a working 360, I'd get one and a PS2:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-2-PlayStation-Console-Black/dp/B000TLU67W/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1216755356&sr=8-1

But if the thing's gonna break on me within a few months... I don't want to deal with the hassle of returning it and stuff.

So.  What do you guys think?

Some things to consider:

-There are more PS2 titles I'm interested in than 360 or PS3 combined
-I want to play LittleBigPlanet
-I REALLY want Banjo-Kazooie Nuts & Bolts
-Not interested in Halo, Gears of War
-Fable 2 has me interested
-I am a HUUUUGE Katamari fan and really want to play the PS2 ones


----------



## Nate (Jul 22, 2008)

Get a 360. <3


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

also, now that 360 has Final Fantasy XIII, scratch one reason why I might want a PS3


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

Get a 360. I wouldn't worry about the bad games as long as you know what you want and research a lot. I've been looking at Fallout 3 and Fable 2 as well. I'm worried that Fable 2 will be too much like Fable 1, even though it's 500 years ahead. Live doesn't disconnect or lag a lot, unless you live in my house. But you don't, so get it.

My house is a dead zone. 

Final Fantasy XIII is the MMO right? You have to pay extra even if you have live.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

What? 0_0

XI is the MMO... XIII is the upcoming one.  The one that was going to be PS3's big exclusive title (other than MGS4).

Well, OK.  It looks like I'm either getting a PS2 first and then a 360, or just a PS3.  Probably the former...


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm actually wondering the same thing. I really want to play Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts and Banjop Kazooie(XBLA), but I also want to play Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction and Little Big Planet. I'm basically in the same situation as you.  :-/ 

Note: I'm probably going to end up buying a 360.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 22, 2008)

If your 360 fails it's not that huge of a deal... you just ship it out, and it comes back three weeks later all peppy and working... my friend did it, his only complaint was having it gone, but if you're as busy as you say you are I'm sure you'll do just fine.

I'd say wait on a PS3, at least a few more years till they have more than two or three games that are "must haves" and till they drop the price a few hundred dollars more, the only real games that look cool on that are on the PSN which is just hilarious since it's such an expensive console, and half the games you'd want are attached to their online service.

If you want the library of PS2 games, get a PS2... I'm sure you could find a used one for $75 or less if you look around. My friend got his for $100 with 8 games.  And as always with backwards compatibility on any console besides the Wii (since it's built on a gamecube...), it's better to own the previous than live off the newer. Xbox games look and feel better on an Xbox, PS2 games look and feel better on a PS2.  Every Gamecube game is great on the wii, except for Zelda Collectors Edition... But that was a port to the gamecube, so you're basically double porting it and you can't get angry when Majora's Mask crashes.... even though you just completed the Great Bay Temple, and got every fairy, and were about six seconds away from saving when you decided to kill one more like-like, and it froze......... ...sorry, lost my train of thought...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2008)

But uhh.  I need help finding a PS2 bundle that has Katamari included. :X


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> -Not interested in Gears of War


...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't think I was interested in Halo either.

...then I got a 360.

Yeah, I would say go with the 360, but obviously it's up to you. I've got one, and I'll tell you it can get pretty addicting. xD

Then again though, the PS3 does look like it's got some cool stuff coming up for it (Home). I think I'm actually gonna' end up getting one very soon myself. =P

Still though, I would suggest the 360 for now.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.  I gave the first one a try, almost died laughing at the horrible dialog.  Gears of War 2 didn't impress me either... at all.  And I saw multiple trailers.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I really like my PS3....


----------



## sunate (Jul 24, 2008)

>_> fanboys=failure


----------



## MGMT (Jul 24, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> >_> Sunate & fanboys=failure


Fix'd


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, what do you know.  I went with the former.  60 gig 360 FTW!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 12, 2008)

You fool!  You forgot only the best system of all time!  An ultimate desktop rig


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 12, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> You fool!  You forgot only the best system of all time!  An ultimate desktop rig


Mehhhh.  I'm not much of a PC gamer.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hugs Bul*

To tell the truth the PS3 is great, but there aren't too many exclusive games. Resistence, MGS4, Ratchet and Clank are all awesome but a 360 is just amazing.

Now get Xbox Live, so we can mock you and your lack of Gamerscore!  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Micah (Aug 13, 2008)

The only reason I'd buy either console is for sports games. EA fails miserably at creating good football games on Wii.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 13, 2008)

The 360 definitely has the advantage for me, there are a ton of games I want to try out for it. But the PS3 would be better in the long run, in my opinion...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]The 360 definitely has the advantage for me, there are a ton of games I want to try out for it. But the PS3 would be better in the long run, in my opinion...[/quote]No Rareware, though. : (

I just got Soul Calibur IV today, too.  Great game.  It just hit me that the 360 games I have are both published by Namco, though...


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 14, 2008)

The PS3 isn't a _complete_ waste, but the 360 has better games, and is less expensive (I think). That's partially because it's been out longer.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, I seriously have gone on a long discussion with my best friend about these two systems...

The 360 has the better games.  I can probably name 5 to 6 games that I would get if I bought the system. BUT, it is probably the WORST built of all the systems...It is louder then any other system I have ever heard, I haven't any of my friends or other people I have talk to that have not had problems with the system several times.  And it gets really really hot pretty quick... 

The PS3 is a way better built system, but it does not have very many exclusive good games on it yet like the 360 and the Wii has... and its still pretty expensive.

There, thats my opinion on the systems...

It depends if you want to get several good games right NOW... Or risk it with the PS3 and hope they come out with more good games in the near future...


----------



## SL92 (Aug 15, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Ok, I seriously have gone on a long discussion with my best friend about these two systems...
> 
> The 360 has the better games.  I can probably name 5 to 6 games that I would get if I bought the system. BUT, it is probably the WORST built of all the systems...It is louder then any other system I have ever heard, I haven't any of my friends or other people I have talk to that have not had problems with the system several times.  And it gets really really hot pretty quick...
> 
> ...


That's a really good summary of both of the systems.

Welcome to TBT, Vantage.


----------



## sunate (Aug 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]The 360 definitely has the advantage for me, there are a ton of games I want to try out for it. But the PS3 would be better in the long run, in my opinion...


No Rareware, though. : (

I just got Soul Calibur IV today, too.  Great game.  It just hit me that the 360 games I have are both published by Namco, though...[/quote]I really want to play that game its been getting some great reveiws.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 15, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Ok, I seriously have gone on a long discussion with my best friend about these two systems...
> 
> The 360 has the better games.  I can probably name 5 to 6 games that I would get if I bought the system. BUT, it is probably the WORST built of all the systems...It is louder then any other system I have ever heard, I haven't any of my friends or other people I have talk to that have not had problems with the system several times.  And it gets really really hot pretty quick...
> 
> ...


I have gained all kinds of respect for you. : )

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes of course.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 16, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks I really appreciate that!  I already like this forum! :gyroidveryhappy: 

Seriously though... My friends and I have gone on huge discussions about the systems... Have any questions about them I might be able to help ya. xD

Oh and I am looking for someone who is willing to make a siggy for me...cause well...I suck at it and I want a good one. Please and thank you!! 

Edit: Let me know if I have typos...I hate it when I have typos. =P


----------



## Tyler (Aug 16, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's kinda funny though. I just got the RRoD this morning. T_T;;

"What system are you dealing with, the original Xbox or the Xbox 360... 
Xbox 360? Gotcha."

Gotta love those automated messages.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 16, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RRoD?  Not familiar with that.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 16, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red ring of death.

It's a hardware failure that the 360 has. You have to send it in to get fixed.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I know you have to send it in, I just have never seen anyone use RRoD for it...


----------

